# Rock?



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I know this is not the best place...My *son* is a musician...Rock.

I was wondering if you maybe will like his music.

A cover:






This was a success in Philipines....

His own compositions:






May I have your comments?

Thanking your indulgence

Martin PItchon


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I know this is not the best place...My *son* is a musician...Rock.
> 
> I was wondering if you maybe will like his music.
> 
> May I have your comments?


I don't like your son's music. I think it's very boring. Nonetheless, I wish your son every bit of success with his music career.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*thanks...*

thank you, I feel miserable.

Martin Pitchon


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I recognize his talents even though it's not the genre of music I enjoy. I liked his own song better than the cover. But it's all way too pop for my tastes, as I was raised on classical and also progressive rock that sounds like something from another planet in 11/8 time. I'd say he definitely has what it takes to reach the top of the charts and the bottom of my want list.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Rock with a classical feeling...John learned classical piano when we has 5.

Martin Pitchon, his father.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I listened to the videos. he has a pleasant voice, but has fallen into the trap of singing in the 2000s mode of mock-emotional croaks at the beginning of phrases and of distorting the sounds of words. He should improve his diction.

Apart from this, I'm afraid this music falls into the category I have titled 'American anony-rock'. Could be almost anything by almost anyone.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Good...

He is also a producer...Music is his life...

http://johnnathanielproducer.com/

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Annony-rocK?*

You were comparing my son with this?????

I went to youtube to take a look (I didn't know what it was)...






This is awful! Your ears are weird.

LOL

Martin


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> You were comparing my son with this?????
> 
> I went to youtube to take a look (I didn't know what it was)...
> 
> ...


By 'American anony-rock', Delicious Manager just meant that your sons music is incredibly bland and about as middle of the road as possible.

I'd take Jan Akkermans noodling over your lads Nickelback-esque ***** any day of the week.

Just my opinion, breaux.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Argus said:


> By 'American anony-rock', Delicious Manager just meant that your sons music is incredibly bland and about as middle of the road as possible.


Correct. Thank you, Argus


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*My son's music is bland?*

Ok. Then go to myspace and see how many friends he has with his bland music...Anyhow, an opinion is an opinion.

www.myspace.com/johnnathanielmusic

Martin


----------



## Organpiper61 (Jul 15, 2010)

I like most musical genres from classical, country, rock, etc. I find this performance professional. It seems that his compositions are well written too. Thanks.


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré (Nov 21, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Then go to myspace and see how many friends he has with his bland music...


Miley Cyrus has millions of fans. Doesn't make her music better anyhow.


----------



## Glaliraha (May 2, 2010)

Myaskovsky2002, classical music fans are narrow-minded. He is talented, but you wouldn't hear that from these guys.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Narrow minded?!

We happen to listen to music spanning many centuries, from all over the western world and in many different styles. Most people confine themselves to the past 20/30 years...


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*sorry...*

I think I made a mistake putting my son's music here...

I accept the critics...I don't really mind. People here are bitter....LOL

Martin


----------



## charismajc (Nov 14, 2010)

Your son is a fine performer and musician, as far as I can tell. This is definitely not his audience though. The folks on this thread are probably some of the pickiest music snobs (I mean fans  on the planet. I wouldn't take it too personally. After all, if mozart, mahler, hadyn, bach, tchaikovsky, etc are fair game for everyone's nit picking, your son I'm afraid doesnt stand a chance w this group.


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> Narrow minded?!
> 
> We happen to listen to music spanning many centuries, from all over the western world and in many different styles. Most people confine themselves to the past 20/30 years...


Exactly, narrow minded people enjoy only the music that comes on the radio and makes their head bob while driving down the road.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

He's not bad. It sounds (like someone else has said) professional. It lacks a bit of personality in that there is nothing that sets it apart from the pack. In other words, he doesn't have a sound of his own. But he's good enough to have a respectable career I think.


----------



## Jacob Singer (Jan 7, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I think I made a mistake putting my son's music here...
> 
> I accept the critics...I don't really mind. People here are bitter....LOL
> 
> Martin


I wouldn't take it too seriously, Martin. Most of us spend our time listening to music from guys who have been dead for a _very_ long time, and we like to believe that it is somehow _very_ important (and it is, to _us_  ). But that doesn't mean that it really is.

The fact is that there are going to be bitter people on _any_ forum of die-hard music fanatics, no matter the genre. It's just part of human nature, and so I wouldn't worry about it if I were you. Even if John really did suck (which he obviously _doesn't_), then it would still seem cruel and unnecessary for people to say such things to a father about his son.

My 2 cents: John has a lot of talent, and you should be very proud of him! Keep encouraging him, and you never know where the music might take him someday.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*His dreams became true...*

Thank you guys....

I'm speaking again about my son who I support 100%.

Do you know what is John's daytime job? Music also, he is a producer...with two golden discs and two Felixes...

Take a look:

http://www.insightsmanagement.com/clients/johnnathanielproducer/index.htm

He earns his life with his music...Good money, believe me.

Martin

:tiphat:


----------

